# One Wheel Burn Out's



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

i would certainly discourage the practice. I've seen lots of conversation on power, mod's, noise exhaust, do's and don't, but what about the absolute don't. such as one wheel burn out's, let's get the boys together and put the absolute don't on discussion


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

how do you even do a one wheel burnout?


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

WanaGTO said:


> how do you even do a one wheel burnout?


ripen corner's mostly. it's going to brake anyway at slow speeds (corner's) . there suppose to. but at hi R's ??????


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

WanaGTO said:


> how do you even do a one wheel burnout?


you just had the big brown truck deliver .... how's that working out for ya?arty:


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

why the hell would you "discourage" a one legger?

I used to have lots of cars with single track, and I have to tell you........those were some of the funnest burnouts I'd ever done. no too impressive, but lots of laughs


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

taz4141 said:


> you just had the big brown truck deliver .... how's that working out for ya?arty:


Haha...havn't put it on yet.


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

all in all . one wheel burn out, burn's the clutches out in the limited slip possy's trac's. ive done it in my dakota truck and in a mustang. mustang blow out and the dakota was warranty. yes i have a lead foot.


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

WanaGTO said:


> Haha...havn't put it on yet.


let us know . dieing to see some stat's.... enjoy that one....


----------



## thebassbass (Feb 4, 2009)

if you have an open diff it will not hurt much but with a limited slip it is not good. it is when you grab posi all the time in a open diff that you have to worry. i don't have to worry about any one wheel burn out if only one of mine is smoking then someone jack up the other tire


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

taz4141 said:


> all in all . one wheel burn out, burn's the clutches out in the limited slip possy's trac's. ive done it in my dakota truck and in a mustang. mustang blow out and the dakota was warranty. yes i have a lead foot.


the only way you can really do a one wheel ripper, is with an open carrier. if you have posi and your burnouts are only one leggers, then your rear is already on it's way out.

you can't purposely do a one legger with a posi unit. it won't let you. that's why it's called a "posi(tive)-traction rearend. when one tire starts to spin, the other one automatically starts to spin also, to try to get traction


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

thebassbass said:


> if you have an open diff it will not hurt much but with a limited slip it is not good. it is when you grab posi all the time in a open diff that you have to worry. i don't have to worry about any one wheel burn out if only one of mine is smoking then someone jack up the other tire


spooled?


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

Northeast Rod Run said:


> the only way you can really do a one wheel ripper, is with an open carrier. if you have posi and your burnouts are only one leggers, then your rear is already on it's way out.
> 
> you can't purposely do a one legger with a posi unit. it won't let you. that's why it's called a "posi(tive)-traction rearend. when one tire starts to spin, the other one automatically starts to spin also, to try to get traction


yes . yes .yes. :agree . probably don't see this to much with beefer rear ends. but, it does happen when your rippen a corner and laying down 300 yrd of rubber from one leg just to whoop ass on a mustang that thinks he's got what it take to kick yours. any way to make this short. i trying to discourage folks from doing this, in the long run it will save your posi. get out of the corner then rip ass. correct me if i'm wrong....


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

posi-trac rearends have clutches just for this reason. they are primarily a single-trac unit, and they are only supposed to engage when the primary driving tire feels slippage in traction. 

this is not really going to "cost you in the long run" at all.

"in the long run", single tire burnouts can cost you a rearend on a single trac rearend

"in the long run", burnounts around corners in a spool can cost you a rearend

"in the long run" none of this is going to hurt a posi unit because this is exactly why they are built the way that they are

there is really no way that rearend damage could be documented from "one wheel" burnouts.

you will blow a driveshaft, a u-joint or smoke your carrier before you broke anything else, and this wouldn't happen from one leggers, but just the opposite. this stuff is much more apt to happen from a full two tire burnout, because once both tires hook, the stress on the driveline is compounded so much that the weakest link is going to give out first.

so with that being said, the OP's one wheel burnout theory is the total opposite of the truth. if you take apart a conventional posi rearend and see how the clutches work, you will understand what I am talking about much better


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

What is a Carrier, Limited Slip, Locker and Spool?
Limited Slip Differential - Wikicars

FYI. here's some more info on the web.

HowStuffWorks "Clutch-type Limited Slip Differential"

QUOTE

The clutches fight this behavior, wanting both wheels to go the same speed. If one wheel wants to spin faster than the other, it must first overpower the clutch. The stiffness of the springs combined with the friction of the clutch determine how much torque it takes to overpower it.
_____________________________________________________________________________________ 

do this for a longer than normal period of time and guess ? like 300 feet at 6K in a straight line after a corner . i rest my case. think what you all want ...IT'S BAD.


i've taken posi's apart.. MINE, i've seen it, i've done it ..I've paid for it


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

taz4141 said:


> i've taken posi's apart.. MINE, i've seen it, i've done it ..I've paid for it


I hear ya there. I can't count how many I've pulled apart over the years. I think my first rebuild (bad bearings) I was 18 years old, and that was over half a lifetime ago


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

Northeast Rod Run said:


> I hear ya there. I can't count how many I've pulled apart over the years. I think my first rebuild (bad bearings) I was 18 years old, and that was over half a lifetime ago


:agree rearends on an older mustang sucks.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

taz4141 said:


> :agree rearends on an older mustang sucks.


fixing anything on a Ford sucks :willy:. come to think about it, anything about a Ford sucks:lol:

*F*ixed
*O*r
*R*epaired
*D*aily


----------

